# The nerves are kicking in!!



## danandsioned (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi everyone.

After what feel like forever, we are finally on the move to NZ. We have sold our business, cancelled direct debits etc, and the packers are due in in two weeks.

I have done lots of things in my life, joining the army, Leaving the army, going to University as a mature student, father of two children, being self employed, to name but a few...but this is really starting to terrify me.

Does everyone go through the same angst? 

What if we don't get work?
What if the children don't like it?
What if being a foreigner is seen as a negative?
What if we run out of money?
What if New Zealand is as bad as portrayed on some of these forums?

Is it just me that lies awake worrying about the above?

Dan


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

danandsioned said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> After what feel like forever, we are finally on the move to NZ. We have sold our business, cancelled direct debits etc, and the packers are due in in two weeks.
> 
> ...


God, I remember these questions!!! Mostly they came from my Mum who was soooo anti-move, but they scared the hell out of me too

However, 9 months on and I STILL say it was worth the risk...and we came out with decidedly less money than most. We had enough to survive for just 3 months. 

My advice regarding work...give yourselves a rough deadline to try and pursue work in your desired areas. If this deadline passes and you are no closer to your desired job, then be prepared to take ANYTHING!!! It isn't forever, is it? Also, get to know people as much as possible...this often takes Brits out of their social comfort zone, but going and meeting the neighbours, and chatting to people you regularly see at the supermarket are often the way to work!!! Seriously, making contacts is a big thing here...quite often jobs will go to people that are known to employers, rather than to the most qualified person.

If things don't work out, you will find a way to get back to UK, but remember, you will STILL have to find work and a home there too! Kids...give them a couple of years (depending on age). Mine had not 1 problem settling, but they are young. It varies from age to age, and child to child.

Good luck. Nerves are normal...it IS a big thing to do, but have you done your homework and research, gone through the process, and still felt it was the right move??? Trust your instincts...they are usually right

Jen


----------



## FrancisJames (Dec 14, 2010)

danandsioned said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> After what feel like forever, we are finally on the move to NZ. We have sold our business, cancelled direct debits etc, and the packers are due in in two weeks.
> 
> ...


In your situation I would do exactly the same, you're so much braver than I am migrating without a job to go to .

My advice to you is keep your options open and be flexible when you arrive. Don't take the plunge and covert all your money to NZ $$$, give yourself a time limit by which time if it hasn't worked out you'll have a plan on what to do next.

Instead of worrying put all that mental energy to use in thinking about what you could do should NZ not work out, or if the part of NZ you've chosen isn't right for you.

It's ok to ping pong as well you know, some people do take a couple of attempts before they get it right.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I can remember overhearing the conversation of two 'Auckland City Gents' on the ferry some time ago. One was saying to the other that the scariest moment of his life was when he walked through Auckland Arrivals with his wife and two small children, with nothing but his suitcases, and no-one the other side to greet them. He wondered what he'd done.

He then went on to say that it was the best thing they'd ever done....


----------



## wammers (Jan 30, 2010)

danandsioned said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> After what feel like forever, we are finally on the move to NZ. We have sold our business, cancelled direct debits etc, and the packers are due in in two weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan

No, you definitely arent alone with those concerns. I remember them all too well!! We did exactly the same as you just 5 months ago- no job to come to and a teenage daughter in toe too. But is was the best decision we've ever made. However we were very lucky because my hubby found employment almost straight away. But INZ dragged their heels issuing the work permit as we've only just received that a couple of weeks ago. So dont hang around with your job hunting and keep a close eye on your purse strings. Other than everything will be great and I'm sure you wont look back either.

Good luck anyway

Mandy & Tony


----------

